# Trinity River



## RATLTRAP

We went down to the Trinity River yesterday looking for some big boys. We had no sucess finding him. We did manage to shoot a couple small gar and this nice long nose. Will try it again next weekend.


----------



## bumaruski

Nice gar!!! That is a nice looking fellow holding it too.


----------



## Jasmillertime

man i look fat in that picture


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Jasmillertime said:


> man i look fat in that picture


That Modelo will do it to ya! :slimer:

Nice fish.


----------



## ras308

Nice long nose!!! Where do you all put on the river? Is it safe to leave your vehicle after dark?


----------



## RATLTRAP

Wallisville Project off I-10. I have never shot the Trinity but once after dark. I was wondering if the truck would be there when we got back and it was. That night we launched at Port of Liberty. That place is spooky after dark and you have to go through a rough part of town to get there. I dont recommend it!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

You should be good at the project. It is well lit up. Never heard of many problems. The port is bad after dark.


----------



## bowfishrp

Whoah! You didnt park at I-10! Good thing you still got your truck! Even the cops will tell you never to park there. Buddy got a truck broke into there and we never parked there again. Either go to Anahuac or find another ramp.


----------



## great white fisherman

I say park your truck and use it for decoy and shot the bturds with your bow when they break in. Now that is a good hunt!


----------



## waterspout

park on the west side of the river at liberty... the port looks bad but wallisville can be worse on your pocket book after dark.. lots of I-10 trash passes through it and hit the freeway with a few new gifts.

nice kill!


----------



## chris8641

RATLTRAP said:


> Wallisville Project off I-10. I have never shot the Trinity but once after dark. I was wondering if the truck would be there when we got back and it was. That night we launched at Port of Liberty. That place is spooky after dark and you have to go through a rough part of town to get there. I dont recommend it!!!


Me and some friends of mine (about 15 of us) go down to the port from time to time and camp out on the sandbar running lines at night. If you're interested, pm me and we'll meet up at the ramp. It IS kind of spooky after dark because the gators are thick. Never had any problems parking there though. We were out there till 4 in the morning last weekend and my wife even had a great time.


----------



## Sweat

Nice long nose... but my favorite part is the Keystone Light shirt... "Always Smooth.. Even When You're Not.." 

Keep Rockin the Stones..


----------



## RATLTRAP

Sounds like a good time. Can you access the river from the Port of Liberty or is it closed in?


----------



## chris8641

Unfortunatly you can't access the river from the port anymore. There is about a hundred yards of sand between the river and the port and it looks like it was never open. There were talks about dredging it out a few years back but they (the Port of Liberty Authority) determined that if they were ever to open the port up for barge traffic again, they would dredge it.


----------



## Jasmillertime

Sweat said:


> Nice long nose... but my favorite part is the Keystone Light shirt... "Always Smooth.. Even When You're Not.."
> 
> Keep Rockin the Stones..


I think we are unofficial spokesmen for Keystone. :brew:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

You can get out when the river is up. If it is down you cannot.


----------

